# Ndudi Ebi



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how to pronounce his name? Thanks.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

According to this article it is DUE-dee E-bee


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

It's pronounced Indy E-bee

people call him doodie because that's how the commish said his name when he was drafted


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

So, what are your thoughts on Ebi ? 


IMO, he's gonna be a pretty solid player in the L.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Mchale hasn't been this excited about a rookie since another lanky, freak-atheltic, high-schooler.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

maybe because all the other rookies we have drafted since 95 wernt as exciting and maybe a bit overrated:
wally-BALLHOG.
WILL AVERY(he is strugglin to be on a roster, just outside the lottery) way overratted 
:upset: 
rasho -still hasnt developed into the solid great player he should become

then we lose out on players like tony parker, jamal tinsley, carlos boozer because of, JOE SMITH haha:upset: 

we pasted up on players like this list:
rip hamilton, andre miller, shawn marion, jason terry. kobe bryant, ricky davis, al harrignton, vlade divac, latrell sprewell, alan houston, sam cassell, eddie jones jalen rose, that is the negative stuff
POSITIVE

:grinning: 
the players taken before KEVIN GARNETT
joe smith 
antionio mcdyess
jerry stackhouse
rasheed wallace


----------

